# Narrowneck early Tuesday morning!



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Mattayogi and I are going to Narrowneck for tailor and anything else on Tuesday morning. It'd be great if any other Coast based AKFFers were there too!
We'll be meeting at 5am at Narrowneck!
The swell should be ok (fingers crossed)for any first timers!
Bring your pillies and have some fun with us!!


----------

